# Bean temp



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wondering if anyone knows at what temp a bean stops roasting?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I roasted on a Gene cafe, you could count on it stopping, about 60 seconds after you started cooling. It will continue to roast until the fan forces the temp down. I know that is not a specific answer but perhaps others may know


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry my question was a little vauge, i was looking for a temp once you remove it from the Gene.


----------

